# Anybody heard of this?



## ThaLadyPit (Apr 13, 2012)

I recently acquired a Yashica FX-103 35mm SLR. It's dirty, but otherwise looks to be in good condition. I've not yet put fresh batteries/film in it, and the flash attached to it is a Benz Gant (not sure if that's significant info or not). Seems like nothing is really operational, as of yet. I've downloaded a user manual for it, and am still reviewing it. Any and all information/feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2012)

I've moved your thread to the - Film Photography- A place for all lovers of analog photography! - area of the TPF's Forums.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 13, 2012)

Are you asking us if we have ever heard of a "Yashica FX-103" camera ?

What kind of information did you need ?


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 13, 2012)

All you need to know about this camera: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Yashica+FX-103+review


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Apr 13, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Are you asking us if we have ever heard of a "Yashica FX-103" camera ?
> 
> What kind of information did you need ?



Anything and everything possible. If any of you have any experience with this type of SLR, if it's any good for a starter camera, etc. I recently came across one that was abandoned and if it's in good working order after a good clean up and new batteries/film, I'd like to learn how to use an SLR, and thought this would be a great opportunity.



djacobox372 said:


> All you need to know about this camera: Let me google that for you



Thank you for the sarcasm. Nice welcome to the forum!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 13, 2012)

Many film shooters used Yashica bodies to fit Contax Zeiss lenses ... as the lens was more important than the camera, and the Yashica bodies were cheap.
The camera itself is OK.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Apr 14, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Many film shooters used Yashica bodies to fit Contax Zeiss lenses ... as the lens was more important than the camera, and the Yashica bodies were cheap.
> The camera itself is OK.



Thank you for your response. The camera actually has a Yashica lens on it as well. Freddie aka Mach0 (whom I know from another forum and referred me here) says it's probably a kit lens. Do you have any experience with this brand of camera yourself? If so, what do you think of it, performance wise?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 14, 2012)

I have used Yashica's in the past ... the question of "performance" is not easy to answer.
The camera does not have as high shutter (1/1000s) as some newer models and only has centre-weight metering.
If you are going to be using this extensively for photography it can do the job, but there are other ones that will provide more advanced functions.

I did work with someone once that used this camera and other Contax bodies ... and they did not find any problems using it.
The C/Y mount is an advantage http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contax#Lenses_for_Contax_SLR_Models


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, okay. It was abandoned in one of the apartments I manage. I honestly don't know how long it's been there, though the apartment has been vacant for almost a year. I went down there to walk an exterminator through for an inspection and found it in the bedroom closet. I need to get some batteries and flim for it, and have already downloaded the PDF User Manual prior to signing up here. I've read through it completely, but need to dig out my text books and re-vamp my vocabulary and what things mean and how they function, lol. 

My main camera I use is a digital Sanyo, and I have a Pentax iq Zoom 35 mm that I use for various things. I like the ability to immediately see what I've produced, but sometimes I like film. Since I found the Yashica, I plan on teaching myself to use an SLR. I was just curious if anyone here had any hands on dealings, or any tips/advice to offer about it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Apr 23, 2012)

*Update* I took the Yashica in to our local Camera shop today (they sell equipment, do cleaning and minor repairs, and develop film, among other things) and they discovered the film advance lever was jammed, so they took off the lens, took out the batteries, cleaned and replaced the contacts, put in fresh batteries and cleaned up the lens, and viola! I asked to have it thoroughly cleaned and they're going to check on the shutter release, as well, to make sure it's in working order. I'll pick it up tomorrow after work. The flash unit may be shot, due to the excessive battery leak in it, but they may be able to straighten that out too. I guess I'll know tomorrow whether it's fully functional or not. Upon talking to the gentleman who owns the shop, I learned that the camera is about as old as I am, so it's not as old as I thought it was, but it's still up there in years lol. Just wanted to share that with y'all.


----------



## apples (Apr 23, 2012)

good luck, have fun!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks! I spent about $33 total to have it thoroughly cleaned and batteries replaced. Flash unit was salvaged and works, camera looks almost new! Can't wait to grab some film and see what I can do with it. Now just need a replacement power cord for my printer/scanner b/c my puppy chewed it in half, lol. I'll post a picture of the camera later, when I remember lol.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 24, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:
			
		

> Thanks! I spent about $33 total to have it thoroughly cleaned and batteries replaced. Flash unit was salvaged and works, camera looks almost now! Can't wait to grab some film and see what I can do with it. Now just need a replacement power cord for my printer/scanner b/c my puppy chewed it in half, lol. I'll post a picture of the camera later, when I remember lol.



Damn dogs. One of my old dogs chewed through the power cord of my old kirby vacuum.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol Freddie. It wasn't Onyx or Blue was it? Ices is the guilty party in my house. Roller don't too much mess with anything, he's growing up on me, lol.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 25, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:
			
		

> Lol Freddie. It wasn't Onyx or Blue was it? Ices is the guilty party in my house. Roller don't too much mess with anything, he's growing up on me, lol.



No, it was years ago lol.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh, okay. That's good I guess, lol.


----------

